# 'Bout Says it All...



## adiochiro3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Except I would say _*MAKE *_bacon...


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 20, 2011)

HERE HERE!   X2

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2011)

X3


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 20, 2011)

X4


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2011)

X5  For Sure!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Oct 20, 2011)

X6


----------



## wildflower (Oct 20, 2011)

X7


----------



## dpeart (Oct 20, 2011)

I've always said that the world would be a better place if everyone would eat more bacon.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## berninga87 (Oct 26, 2011)

X8! The cool weather has arrived, time to try my first at bacon makin!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol, got 2 pork butts in the fridge curing right now for my First BBB.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Yea......

TJ


----------

